# Far cry 2 for PC



## Sunray (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd never play a FPS on a console unless its exclusive to that console so got the PC version of this.

This is a brilliant game.  

Some annoyances that people point out, like respawning check points are there to encourage you to go off road because there are things to be found off road and you can avoid check points.  I found a Russian female buddy who'd crash landed.  These people can give you extra side missions.  Lots of hidden diamonds.

Check points are useful to test out new weapons once you buy them.  The PC version also has quick save anywhere.  I'm playing on hardcore and now I am a long way in the AI for the opponents is amazing apart from when they get into the car and drive right at me, which is a weird tactic given how well they behave when not in the cars. 

1st tip is to do all the weapon mans missions 1st to unlock all the weapons and then seek out some of the hidden diamonds (by going off road) and do those hitman messions for 10 diamonds so you can buy them and the upgrades, esp so you can choose automatic weapons in every slot.  Use the bus to save lots of time.  Also do all the missions at night, can sneek up on people with silenced weapons.  You can kill everyone without a returned shot fired.

I'm onto the south now and its really hotting up.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2009)

Anoyed the bejeezus out of me - gave up after 30 mins!

It's too cold in my utility room to use the PC at the moment, anyway.


----------



## mattie (Jan 5, 2009)

Just completed training on the PS3, was a litle perturbed when I opened the DVD box and there were two huge maps in there.  Scarily big.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 5, 2009)

Brilliant my arse


----------



## Sunray (Jan 6, 2009)

mauvais said:


> Brilliant my arse



Your wrong, and I am right.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, OK, your artful use of grammar has convinced me.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 6, 2009)

far cry 2 is repetitive and gets boring quickly.


dave


----------



## _float_ (Jan 6, 2009)

I haven't played it but it does seem to be a "marmite" kind of game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2009)

I totally loved the first one, is this worth getting for the Xbox360?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I totally loved the first one, is this worth getting for the Xbox360?



No, its a FPS and FPS on consoles are generally rubbish.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 7, 2009)

I've really been enjoying it but I'm not someone who plays for hours on end every day. 

A few hours each weekend, I've found it's got better as the game has gone on.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jan 7, 2009)

kained&able said:


> far cry 2 is repetitive and gets boring quickly.



^This.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 7, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I totally loved the first one, is this worth getting for the Xbox360?




tbh its not a patch on the first one which was / still is one of my favourite games, This one just seems a bit like a gta game in first person without the humour or the soul......


----------



## Sunray (Jan 7, 2009)

A Dashing Blade said:


> ^This.



It is a bit repetitive at the start but gets a lot better as you go through the main missions.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 7, 2009)

Sunray said:


> No, its a FPS and FPS on consoles are generally rubbish.



Na, not so much anymore. I enjoyed Bioshock on the 360 just as much as I enjoyed it on the PC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Na, not so much anymore. I enjoyed Bioshock on the 360 just as much as I enjoyed it on the PC.



Yep and some are made with that in mind. I played Halo 1 on the Xbox then PC and it was better handled on the Xbox...


----------



## Sunray (Jan 8, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Na, not so much anymore. I enjoyed Bioshock on the 360 just as much as I enjoyed it on the PC.



No way is a joystick even in the same league as a mouse.  Its frustrating to play FPS's with joysticks.

Twitch gaming is for high dpi mice like my Razer Copperhead with its multiple profiles.  Twats on any other FPS control system.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Far cry 2 anyone finished this! I tried again yesterday didn't get far then went back to FT2.

Would like to complete the game but does seem to be god dam slooooow


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

Have it on order from LoveFilm...will post thoughts when I've had a good play.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2009)

What stops you just copying them in you get them from Lovefilm?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

Your conscience and lack of copying software?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2009)

Nothing then. 

Edit: I was just wondering since so many PC games seem to use online activation these days, how that worked with rental games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

PM me a link to that software.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2009)

I've forgotten the name and my main machine is down at the moment. I'll send it over its up and running again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## _float_ (Feb 22, 2009)

_float_ said:


> I haven't played it but it does seem to be a "marmite" kind of game.


I've now played - am "20%" of the way through, but it is annoying me so much I have given up for now.

I am finding it repetitive and brainless. The story makes no sense, the world is empty. Getting around the map - with all the respawning and pointless checkpoints - is annoying. There is hardly anything interesting to interact with in the world. There is no choice about missions. The whole game seems half-arsed, like they had a great concept but gave up on it half-way through.

The best things I have seen said about it is that it has good combat and that you can approach each fight in a different way - but I didn't enjoy this aspect much.   

I actually got this game plus Mirror's Edge, bundled in free with my new graphics card and I am glad I didn't actually pay for these two games, as both of them were sub-par IMO. Fallout 3 on the other hand was lots of fun.


----------



## povmcdov (Apr 2, 2009)

I think this is the worst game I have ever played, which is such a shame considering the obvious effort that has gone into the visual side of it. 

If they had to make evey checkpoint respawn then why did they make damage to scenery persistant? This means that although you can occasionally kill them all quickly by using explosive scenery like propane tanks, you can never do it at the same location twice. You cant even really use the weapons that are dropped due to them being rusty and jamming, so you are forced to go back to an armoury via half a dozen identical checkpoint fights to change your weapon loadout.

The much hyped AI is piss poor, involving them getting into a jeep, crashing it into your jeep, getting out and having their faces chewed off by my mac-10.

The missions are pretty much identical, the voice acting is abysmal and the african setting is totally wasted.

PC gamer gave this 94%. I will never trust them again.


----------



## dylans (Jun 11, 2009)

Just started it for the second time. I loved this game, at first I felt like some of the posters who found it dull and repetitive, but; as the game progresses and you gain more rep and better weapons the story comes into its own and it gets really good.  Get a draganov, a heavy machine gun and and uzi .This combination makes for exciting gun battles and I found the AI really extraordinary and unpredictable. The story does unfold well and there is a growing sense of politics to the missions and the choices of missions. The AI is great, much better than gears of war, which frankly, bored me. (My nine year old son loved it) 

The battles at checkpoints etc can feel repetitive but throw in a few towns or boat battles and the excellent AI and there is a lot of variety there. Enough for me to still be finding new missions and places even at my second  play-through.

The hang-glider was crap.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 26, 2009)

I forgot all about this. Dreadful dreadful dreadful.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 26, 2009)

I love the idea, the setting, the open structure and the game engine.

The AI is...wobbly. Either dumb as posts or elite uber-soldiers with x-ray eyes and some kind of 6th sense as to your whereabouts.

I am desperately hoping for some mods. A few tweaks to the AI, the removal of the stupid respawning roadblocks/checkpoints and some realism/damage tweaks to the weapons* and we would be getting somewhere.


*I really hate games that go out of their way to put you into a real, immersive environment and yet still present you with human foes that you can shoot several times in the body and have them still come at you, unconcerned by their wounds...


----------

